# Recommendations for an Engine Bay Dressing



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am fairly new to detailing, have cleaned my engine bay up and looking to apply a dressing/sealant to keep it looking good. 

Just wondered if anyone could recommend a good dressing/sealant

Thanks in advance


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

303 Aerospace :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Another for 303:thumb:


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

As finish


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Autobrites engine lacquer


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Where is the best place to get 303?
Cheers,
Ray


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

303
Elite car care :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

rkelly113 said:


> Where is the best place to get 303?
> Cheers,
> Ray


I can't post the link due to the rules but Google search and you'll find places a lot cheaper than the traders on here :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

another 303 user here


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Autosmart finish


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Finish :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

303 is fantastic. doesnt seem to attract dust and last like nothing else does no an engine bay with constant warming and cooling. 

well worth the money over cheaper alternatives 

Dave


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

AG rubber & vinyl for me. Spray on a wet and clean engine and leave it. Excellent shine and finish


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> 303 is fantastic. doesnt seem to attract dust and last like nothing else does no an engine bay with constant warming and cooling.
> 
> well worth the money over cheaper alternatives
> 
> Dave


Pretty much the same as AutoGlym super sheen / vinyl and rubber care then.

Here is a pic of the old mans Jeep. Did the engine bay yesterday.


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

i prefer to use AS Finish 
http://www.waxyclean.co.uk/autosmart-finish-protects-and-rejuvenates-vinyl-rubber-and-plastic.html


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

AutoFinesse Dressle - it's just been released, but there are loads of recent reviews!


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

As finish/Meg's hyper/303 depends what I fancy using at the time


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

silkoline pro prep. fact


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

303 +1


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Swissvax Motor shine :thumb:


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

I used wax tec mint dress  worked well and smells FIT! Cant upload a pic because I'm on my iPad


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

I have used Reload and AF Trim revive.

Want to try 303 at some stage


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

303 was always my got to but just tested AF Dressle and I think to be honest that will be my go to now. Same great results and better VFM.


----------



## Aikinoodle007 (Jan 22, 2013)

AG vinyl & rubber care as far as I'm concerned. Not too shiny, easy to apply and very economical!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

AG Vinyl and Rubber Care or AB Engine Protectant,the two I've used in the past.
Mike


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

303 & DLUX if you have the time


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Autosmart Finish here.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Carpro PERL


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I recently tested AF dressle and was vey impressed so this gets my vote. Only ever heard great things about 303. Purchase through Polished Bliss for free delivery


----------

